
'We won and we didn't notice' - a conversation with Jeremy Allison of Samba - rabelaisian
http://www.h-online.com/open/features/We-won-and-we-didn-t-notice-a-conversation-with-Jeremy-Allison-of-Samba-1334992.html
======
pnathan
At my company, I develop on a Linux system for a Linux system, using Linux
servers to store source code.

Things are getting more and more 'penguin' all the time. :-)

------
reefab
"Where once Samba and Apache sold Linux to the world they are now just part of
the plumbing."

What I'm taking away from this article is that indeed Linux has became
plumbing. Long gone are the glamorous times when Linux and the FOSS movement
in general were the underdog and apparently the price for victory is becoming
a commodity.

~~~
burgerbrain
Why is being a commodity a "price"? Even if we are applying the (obsolete)
ideals of commercial success, nearly every company I know of would _love_ to
be a commodity.

~~~
reefab
I didn't mean it that way, Linux did become ubiquitous but not in the way some
people (including me) hoped it would. I mostly meant that despite being one of
cornerstone of the internet, it's far from the glamorous future some of us
hoped for.

------
pseudonym
The all one one page version:

[http://www.h-online.com/open/features/We-won-and-we-didn-
t-n...](http://www.h-online.com/open/features/We-won-and-we-didn-t-notice-a-
conversation-with-Jeremy-Allison-of-Samba-1334992.html?view=print)

------
pyre

      > ... developer Jeremy Allison met up with Richard   
      > Hillesley. Here, Richard Allison's description of
      > the ...
    

Richard Allison? Wat?

------
shithead
Note to Microsoft PR flacks: it now behooves you to rail against the
oppressive Linux monoculture.

Also, there must be quite a few underdog skins hanging in your walls, try
donning one of them for greater effect.

(But do not kill whatever seed you now have of what will be the Microsoft
Linux release of 2016/17.)

------
kenjackson
For context:

 _"In twenty years everything has become Linux. I have a music system that is
entirely Linux-based. I have a video streaming and TV watching system that is
entirely Linux-based. I wouldn't be surprised if every flat screen television
I have is also Linux-based. The laptop and the desktop my wife uses to do her
online banking and email is Linux. My phone is Linux, and my son's tablet PC
is Linux..."_

So his family uses Linux and they've apparently won. That's like Steve Ballmer
saying his kid use Zune so they won the MP3 wars.

With that said Linux has become the most popular Unix variant by a large
margin -- but who hasn't noticed? It's been years in the making, well
telegraphed, with thousands of articles written about it.

~~~
thatjoshguy
But I think you would be surprised by the amount of consumer electronic
devices that run linux. My Toshiba TV runs linux, and it doesn't have a DVR or
anything like that. None of those fancy widgets and internet connectivity.
Just a plain up TV running linux.

~~~
rwmj
[It's not that I don't believe you, just curious] .. how do you know it runs
Linux?

~~~
__david__
Well, I can't speak for the parent, but my Panasonic Viera TV had a little
note in the on-screen menu about software licenses with a URL (and also the
complete text of the GPL). I downloaded it and it included a Linux kernel. I
have no idea which part runs Linux (the whole thing, or just the part that
reads jpegs off of the SD cards) or if there is any good way to get a shell...

